# Using hidden shelves/mechanical lock for a desk project



## StudentPuzzle (May 31, 2010)

Hi, I was flicking through the forum and saw some bits on mechanical locks but not too much on the intricacy of things like Japanese puzzle boxes. I am planning two projects, One for school which will be a chocolate box which I would like to have a lock like this. (Made out of wood obviously or a form of plastic). Secondly a home project of a desk with hidden/mechanical lock compartment/s. Maybe with engraving of some sorts but not likely due to my skill level (limited but very capable of adapting to new things. Also will expert advice if needed(teacher).

Thanks (Also try not to give book numbers because I am unlikely to be able to acquire them)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Did you find this one?

http://www.vandykes.com/


----------



## StudentPuzzle (May 31, 2010)

Sorry if I expressed it wrong but I would like to know how to make one, this seems to be a shop. 
Never-the-less thanks for the quick response


----------

